# pit bulls



## roostman (Jan 20, 2006)

I am surprised no one has viewed there opinion on the two pitbulls that attacked and killed that helpless lapdog yesterday, what a tragedy, and the owner that was with him was mauled. i think even if these dogs don't have rabies they should be put down and the person that owned these dogs should have a huge fine along with reimbursement for a replacement dog along with all hospital bills if not more, If that was one of my dogs that had been killed, I would want alot more.


----------



## roostman (Jan 20, 2006)

I heard on the way home that both dog's were uthenized today by request of the owner, it's a sad thing but when you own dog's,any dog they should be well trained. Pitbulls are known to be guard dog's and very protective. It could have been alot worse if that was a child taken there pet out for a walk.


----------



## USAlx50 (Nov 30, 2004)

That is pure BS... People need to be responsible for their pets.

I moved back to my parents for the summer for work (NDSU student) and while i was working my mom took my 8 mo. old lab for a walk and he was attacked by 2 mastifs from 2 doors down while she was just walking him down the road. My mom is pretty petit and couldn't do **** and from what she said the owners took their sweet *** time to get them away while my mom was screaming at them the whole time...

I got home and was :******: beyond belief. I wanted to go shoot those bastards so bad, along with giving their owner a swift kick to the nuts.


----------



## R y a n (Apr 4, 2005)

Can you post the story or a link to the story? Many of us haven't heard what you are talking about....

Or if you can't find one... can you give a syopsis of what happened?

Thanks!

Ryan


----------



## roostman (Jan 20, 2006)

Fargo police seized two pit bull dogs Monday after they attacked a man and the Pomeranian he was walking, killing the small dog.

The pit bulls escaped from their fenced yard and attacked the two on the bike path in the 700 block of 21st Street South.

The owner was taken to MeritCare with multiple puncture wounds.

Police have not released any names. The dogs are in the city pound: This was taken from today's Fargo Forum. Sorry Ryan I keep forgetting some people are not from here, this was big news in fargo, the talk shows on the radio are having a heyday with this topic.


----------



## Turner (Oct 7, 2005)

I have no time for people who have dogs that they cannot control. Thank god, it was not a kid these dogs got a hold of. These dogs do have the tendency to be mean, but when there is more than one, it seems they have a "Pac mentality" and it just get worse. I have been on the receiving end of a dog attack when I was younger from a German Shepard. The owner made the right decision in putting the dogs down.
My thoughts and prayers are with both dog owners, both are at a loss right now.


----------



## huntin1 (Nov 14, 2003)

Here's a link to the story. http://www.jamestownsun.com/articles/in ... ction=news

Happened in Fargo.

huntin1


----------



## hoosier dhr (Jul 24, 2003)

Way too inbread!
All pitt bulls should be put down!!!
Of course thats just my opinion!


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

My neighbor will not take his dog seriously. He has a German Shepard that tried to get my son's dogs in our garage. A year older and he made a grab at my arm in our back yard, only tearing my shirt. A week later he tried to get my wife by the leg. He comes at you from behind. The neighbor says, oh he is just playing. Playing my behind, when a canine wants to play he comes at you from a front on angle, when he wants to bite he sneaks up so he can inflict damage with a minimum chance of sustaining injury himself. It's not a matter of if, it's a matter of when he hurts someone. A neighbor has had carpenters over, and he has tried for them a number of times. They smack him with a board. Hair up on the back, teeth snapping, and coming from behind isn't play. I got ticked and called the Sheriff, I suppose I'm on their crap list.


----------



## huntin1 (Nov 14, 2003)

Not a dog hater by any means, but sometimes there is nothing left to do but SSS.

People who refuse to control their animals should not be allowed to own them. :eyeroll:

huntin1


----------



## ARIZONA HUNTER (Sep 22, 2006)

What do you get when a pitbull is bread with a saint bernard?

A dog that will bite the hell out of you and then go for help 

Not trying to be distasteful on the topic of this thread, i just had to throw that joke in


----------



## Jared Vergeldt (Apr 4, 2006)

Hate to say it but i agree with hoosier. There should be no such thing as a pit bull breed. Seems like every time you hear some attack by dogs it is by pit bulls. I've not heard to many labs or shorhairs killing people/animals. Do away with the whole breed. Sounds a little overboard but oh well.


----------



## Jiffy (Apr 22, 2005)

Plainsman, it sounds like a rat poison stuffed hamburger may do the trick. Animals like that do not need to be in close proximity to people. Its too bad for the animals because IMO in most cases the owners should also be given a "rat poison stuffed hamburger". They are usually the ones who taught them to be like that. In most cases. I do believe that some animals are inherently more aggressive but it usually comes down to "operator error". A dog like that needs to be put down one way or the other!!


----------



## zogman (Mar 20, 2002)

Actually some homeowners insurance has a disclaimer if you own certain breeds.
I love dogs, but agree with huntin 1, SSS. Although having a senior moment I can't exactly remember what it means. :huh:


----------



## fargojohnson (Oct 17, 2005)

down with pit bulls. pretty sure this breed will get 0 backing on this :sniper: web site.


----------



## luveyes (Jan 22, 2005)

I happen to know a bit about the story. From the story the man may be dead if it were not for his dog occupying one of the two dogs.. He has the feeling that if it were just him he would be dead right now. The dogs jumped a fence, got to him, he yelled and the owners were out promptly. When the owner was present the demeanor of the dogs changed dramatically. Sad deal to say the least.


----------



## huntin1 (Nov 14, 2003)

zogman said:


> SSS. Although having a senior moment I can't exactly remember what it means. :huh:


Shoot, Shovel, Shutup.

huntin1


----------



## gaddyshooter (Oct 12, 2003)

The sad thing is that breed of dog has a tendancy to be very aggressive when they feel threatened, and have the "bite to back up the bark." They are very dangerous animals. The bad thing is, the ghetto/protjects dwellers down here are breeding them like crazy for fighting, :roll: (illegally of course) and are only breeding the meanest most aggresive ones they can get.


----------



## V Man (Oct 12, 2006)

I myself love Pit Bulls! These dogs are always catching the short end of the stick because of STUPID OWNER'S! And, there are plenty other breed's of dog that attack other dogs and humans all the time and don't make the news, but let it be a Pit Bull and it's all over the headline news. The thing is most of those types of attacks are by Pit's that have been trained to do things like that. You can train a Shepard to do the exact things you here Pit's do. Again it's STUPID OWNER'S that give my favorite dog a bad name! :******:


----------



## sierra03 (Jan 27, 2005)

I believe pit bulls are illegal to own in california? Ya i watch animal planet....so what? hehehe


----------



## Turner (Oct 7, 2005)

http://www.dogbitelegalcenter.com/resou ... stics.html

Rottweilers and Pit Bulls were involved in 60 percent of the 27 dog bite fatalities that occurred in 1997 and 1998. Rottweilers were involved in 10 deaths, and Pit Bulls were involved in 6.

From 1979 through 1998, at least 25 breeds of dogs have been involved in 238 human dog bite related deaths. Pit Bulls and Rottweilers were involved in more than 50 percent of these deaths.

At one time, these dogs were bread strictly for fighting, guarding, and killing. It is in their blood, just like a hunting breed that is trained to find and retrieve birds. You can take the dog out of the fight, but you can't take the fight out of the dog. I am not saying all pits and rott's are mean and dangerous, just if you have them you better have them under good control. High fences, strong chains.......
V Man, you say pit bulls are always catching the short end of the stick; it is only because they are involved in more than 50% of dog attack related deaths.


----------



## englishpointer (May 16, 2005)

ok ,

People buy and own dogs for some purpose ? Correct??

I own a Englishpionter to hunt upland.

Many own Labs to waterfowl hunt.

WTH is a pitbull been bread for all through its history?

So why does someone buy a pitbull> to be the [email protected]@ he or she wants to portray he or she is. Yes owners make their dogs what they are. BUT BREEDING many generations of this trait ,brings the bad owners to this breed also. ALso Rotties are on this same page with me!!!!

I have been attatched by a Pitbull in my area , called cops , filed a report. 
Pitbull no longer seen in area!!!!!!
THE Next walk we took i took my sons TeeBall Alum. Bat with.
The owner had some remarks that i ignored.

I will next time shoot and ask questions later!!!!!!!
:sniper: 
NO DOG IS WORTH A HUMAN LIFE!!!!!!


----------



## Remington 7400 (Dec 14, 2005)

> I have been attatched by a Pitbull in my area , called cops , filed a report.
> Pitbull no longer seen in area!!!!!!
> THE Next walk we took i took my sons TeeBall Alum. Bat with.
> The owner had some remarks that i ignored.


I live in a very rural area and only have one neighbor who happens to live diretly across the road from me. My driveway is fairly steep, and about 130 yards from garage doors to county road, I was headed to the mail box one Saturday morning when I hear my neighbors pitbull start growling at me. I look over to my left and sure enough she has gotten loose again and apparantly decided I was going to be breakfast. Shes about 30 yards from me and I am half way down the driveway, no chance in getting back inside. This dog has chased me back to my house many times in the past, today thats not an option. She starts to close the distance growling and showing teeth the whole time. I draw my CCW, drop to one knee and take dead aim on the dogs chest. I yelled and waved and tried everything I could to get the dog to leave, shes not budging. Still growling at 10 yards I put 2 230 grain Golden Sabers through her chest. :sniper: Immediately after it was over I called the Sheriff's office and documented what happened. Sheriff told me point blank, if the dog was on my property and was trying to attack me I was justified in my actions and nobody could do $hit about it. :wink: Deputy came out, filled out the paper work, told my neighbor to get her dead dog off my property or she would be billed when animal control came after it. :lol:


----------



## wiskodie1 (Sep 11, 2006)

are you kidding V MAN. I have never heard of a lad/shorthair jumping a fence and killing little dogs.


----------



## ruger1 (Aug 16, 2006)

V Man, you are not going to find any support in here for the Pitt Bull or Rot breeds.

Why does it always seem that the Pit Bulls are owned to guard the owners possessions. However that owner usually seems to live in a trailer park with a bunch of crap nobody would take in the first place.


----------



## Fossilman (Mar 12, 2006)

They are not allowed here in the town I live in..Thats a good thing...As I tell everyone around here,any mean dog within my sites is a dead dog..... :wink:


----------



## Chuck Smith (Feb 22, 2005)

That is a sad situation and my thoughts and prayers go out to both parties.

I too have had a run in with a pitbull that got loose. I was walking my golden when it came from behind. If I did not have my dog I would have never noticed it coming in. My golden turned and faced it with it closing in at about 40 yards. The dog stopped in its tracks and started to growl.....It lunged at my golden right before it met my dog I hit it with a big ol stick. Knocking it down. Then the owner came running after the dog. Like mentioned above its temper changed when the owner arrived. But I am glad I grabbed the stick. The owner saw what happened and was glad I stopped it. The owner took responsibility and put down the dog. He did not want it to get loose and go after neighborhood kids like it did me. He also told me that was the first time it has every acted like that.


----------



## apeterson (Aug 3, 2005)

My GF is a vet and she will not see any pit bulls any more, no exceptions... will not let them walk in the door, muzzle or no muzzle.. had one bit her in the face one time... they are very unpredictable.


----------



## Habitat Hugger (Jan 19, 2005)

The Attack Mode in Pitbulls and Rottweilers has been bred into them so long and so well that trying to get them to ignore it would be like trying to train a Springer to ignore pheasants, sheepdog not to herd sheep or a lab not to retrieve! Wouldn't, and doesn't, work!
I'd be all for prohibiting pit bulls and rottweilers. My police friends tell me that the vast majority of them are owned by drug users and pushers. There are a few exceptions, though.
A couple years ago I woke up in the middle of the night to a strange noise on our deck. I keep a 9mm in a lockable easy open box by the bed and drew it and sneaked to the window. Immediately (scared the crap out of me - almost literally!) a Rottwieller jumped against the window (almost ate a bullet for his trouble) and as my wife and I drew back into the bathroom she called 911 while I covered the dog. When the sherrif showed up they went out on the deck and when it leaped at them they nailed it really good with pepper spray. It took off. This was in the middle of an early snowstorm!
We are a few miles from town, and had no idea whose dog it was and early that morning at sunup the thing came back again, then skulked around some more. I gave it one more chance and called the sheriff again, but it was gone when they came back. 
The third time it showed up it decided to stay and laid down and became very quiet and docile following a loud kerboom! Gravity increased that morning and seemed to pull it down into the ground out behind the barn! Lucky the ground wasn't quit frozen yet! Haven't seen it since.
Still wonder how it didn't break through the window as it hit it really hard! Probably didn't get a real run at it. 
Nope there are plenty of good pets out there without having to keep those semi wild animals, IMO


----------



## Csquared (Sep 5, 2006)

Good shootin', 7400! And Plainsman, don't hold your breath waiting for the Sheriff to be of much help. 7400's methods work much better (are you off your neighbor's Christmas card list now 7400?). Three pit bulls came into our yard 2 years ago and killed our 70 pound lab mix family dog. It happened while we were sleeping, but our dog managed to pull a collar off one of the dogs, which we found two days later at the scene of the attack. My 19 yr old son's response involved slapping a choke collar against the fence as those pit bulls rushed our fence about a week later, which resulted in the Sheriff coming to OUR house! Bare in mind that 19 yr old son is the same person those same pit bulls chased into our house the same night they killed our dog. I proceeded to show the deputy my "almost" loaded 870 that had been kept at the ready since the attack, and I explained to him exactly what I was going to do if any of those dogs entered my yard again. His response was, basically, I don't blame you one bit!

Point is, PIT BULLS SUCK! I will fight for the right for people to own them, but don't tell me I don't have the right to keep them away from me any way I see fit. I personally think a lot of people buy pit bulls for the same reason some guys with small body parts buy fancy sports cars....to make up for something they don't have but wish they did!

That's my opinion.


----------



## Norm70 (Aug 26, 2005)

Remington you carry your loaded CCW to the mail box :huh:


----------



## Iamhunting (Oct 24, 2005)

My neice has a pitbull and I was intimidated by this dog the first time I saw it. But after being around this dog for awhile it was one of the most milled mannered dog that I have had the pleasure to be around. I am not saying that I will trust all pitbulls but the way they are raised and treated means alot.


----------



## Bobm (Aug 26, 2003)

labs retrieve, pointers point, pitbulls attack and fight.

What is... is, the problem is people want to deny reality.

My bulldog is a english bulldog, he will fight other dogs any chance he gets. I hate that about him ...

Why these breeds even exist in todays world is a mystery.

Pitbulls should be exterminated


----------



## stolenbase (Aug 23, 2003)

True, this is sad. Those of you who say that all pit bulls should be put down are full of sh*t. Dogs are not born one way or another, they learn to have the attitude they do. Their owners and the people and other animals around them influence them. Saying that all pit bulls should be put down is like saying that all pit bull owners should be put down as well. Some dogs may just be insane like a human being, but you can't put down the human race because of one man!


----------



## englishpointer (May 16, 2005)

IT already has been said.

Labs Retrieve, Pointers point, Grey hounds run , these are all breed in traits for MANY generations.

Pitbulls, have been breed to Fight period.


----------



## Csquared (Sep 5, 2006)

Stolenbase,

Saying some on here are full of s$#t is somewhat of a srong statement, so I don't think I'm out of bounds asking you to explain your stance.

Please expalin for the rest of us the thought process one goes through while deciding to buy a pit bull puppy. I firmly believe the ones pumping the B.S. are the people who defend that decision with statements like "mine is so loving and gentle", etc., etc.. etc..

I stated in my post I will argue that owning pit bulls should be legal, but I'm more than a little tired of their owners inferring they bought a pit bull because they make such good pets! Those are the people who you should be saying are full of it. Buy 'em if you want, but at least have enough sack to admit why you bought it!

There are WAY too many good breeds of dogs who possess every good trait pit bulls are claimed to show also. I would like you to explain to us why the pit bull is chosen over those others if the prospective buyer has no desire to own a dog that enjoys KILLING (not just simply fighting) other dogs and mauling humans.

The type of dog one owns says ALOT about the owner. That's what bothers me most. I can take care of a pit bull very quickly and easily, but I have to live next door to the idiots that still own the three murdering pit bulls that killed our dog. Now please don't infer I am saying all pit bull owners are idiots, but I am saying if you own a pit bull that has killed your neighbor's dog and you haven't put it down, then you are an idiot to the nth degree.

But anyway, Stolenbase, please enlighten me as to what I'm missing. I'm sure if a miniature poodle did to my dog what those pit bulls did I would hate all poodles as much as I do pit bulls now, but I have never heard of murdering poodles. With pit bulls, however, that is considered "normal" behavior, so what are we missing?


----------



## Scott Schuchard (Nov 23, 2002)

I dont own a pitbull but i have been lookin to buy one you know why they are great dogs,statistically you are more likly to get bit or attacked by a LAB then a pitbull they only reason you hear about pitbulls attcking is because they are PITBULLS sociey has givin them a bad name, the reason you dont hear about labs attacking people is becasue they are owned by the right people i bet if ANY of you that have dogs owned a pitbull it would be the greatest dog you have ever had maybe not hunting wise but family pet they are great dogs, and also the reason that putbulls attack people is because they are owned by the wrong person they go out and by a pitbull because they are cool "o man i have a pitbull it will kill you if you dont watch out!" thats why i know about 5 people that own pitbulls and they are nothing but sweethearts.

I needed to get that out there do your research on the dog before you bash it. im sure you went out and read books and did your research on you lab that you were gettin, because i know i did i have 4 labs 1 golded ret. and will soon have a pitbull for my nephew to paywith and he is 6months


----------



## Gohon (Feb 14, 2005)

> statistically you are more likly to get bit or attacked by a LAB then a pitbull


Don't know where you got that from but since you used the word "statistically" then you must have a cite. Would be interested in reading it if one exists. In the mean time this sight http://www.dogbitelaw.com/PAGES/danger. ... ler%20dogs which studies vicious dogs had this to say..............

" Pit bull terriers and Rottweilers together appear to commit about two-thirds of the reported serial attacks on humans (65%), and more than three-fourths of the rampage attacks (79%), ANIMAL PEOPLE has learned, in a review of files on approximately 1,500 dog attacks in cases in which a person was killed or maimed, or police shot the dog".

The six breeds of dogs that accounted for 73% (different source) of dog related fatalities in the US are in order..... Pit Bull Terries, Rottweilers, German Shepherds, Siberian Huskies, Alaskan Malamutes, and Wolf hybrids. I can vouch for the Siberian Huskies as we had one for 12 years before she died of cancer. Beautiful dog that the family loved but she had some strange behavioral patterns about her that would make the hair stand up on the back of your neck. She never bit anyone or even tried to that I know of but we were always on guard with her when strangers came around until she saw that we accepted them. In 12 years I never heard that dog bark once at anyone but she was the best watch dog we ever owned. She would drop her tail, lower her head with those pointed ears standing straight up, legs would go stiff and those cold pale blue eyes would eat right through you. No one came near the house when they saw her do that.


----------



## Csquared (Sep 5, 2006)

Hey drdeerhunter,

You're obviously free to buy any kind of dog you want, and if you pick a pit bull the rest of us will be free to shoot it, if need be, since society (as you've duly noted) has passed judgement on the breed and there really is no fear of legal action resulting from a "self-defense" shooting situation involving a pit bull....a fact I intend to take full advantage of if and when the opportunity presents itself.

However, there is a VERY REAL potential for legal action from the other end, if you do become a pit bull owner. I don't know how old you are, your financial status, etc., but if you own anything of value, and have any money in the bank, I would strongly recommend you choose another one of those "killer" labs you spoke of. You will always be one "accident" away from the family of a mauling victim owning your valuables and your bank account if you get a pit bull. At least buy a good insurance policy!

As to your quoted statistics, I doubt them. I've been around labs all my life, and seen many fights in the pre-dawn hours during duck season. But labs bite, pit bulls maul and kill. There's a big difference. And as far as me not doing enough research to bash the breed, well, sorry. All the research I needed was to see what they did to our 70lb dog, and any chance at warm and fuzzy feelings from me towards the breed was burried with our dog 2 years ago.

I'll give you a chance to answer the same question I asked stolenbase. Knowing what we know about pit bulls, and knowing how most of society feels about pit bulls, why would you pick that breed over another Golden, or a Saint Bernard, or a German Shepherd, or a Chessy, or any other breed that could safely bond with an infant (your nephew) if you truly have no desire to look like those "cool" guys you mentioned in your post? I'm not trying to be judgemental, I am just VERY curious, so please help me out.


----------



## Roadapple Red (Sep 2, 2006)

The province of Ontario Canada has banned the breeding of pit bulls and requires all pit bulls to be on leash and muzzled when in public. This is in response to children being mauled and killed by pit bulls. The end result of this legislation is that all pit bulls will disappear from the province as the current population dies off. It is also illegal to import pit bulls into the province from any other jurisdication. I fully agree with this legislation. This breed was bred as a fighting and killing breed and for no other purpose. It is therefore inherently dangerous and unpredicatable.
On an earlier post someone referred to German Shephards as a dangerous breed. I would not agree that this breed is inherently dangerous but can be made to be by training or mistreatment by the owners. On the other hand it is also one of the breeds used as guide dogs for the blind. To place it in the same category as pit bulls I believe to be unfair and incorrect without some qualifying remarks.


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com (Feb 27, 2002)

Profanity and attacks aren't needed gentlemen.

Please conduct these conversations in a civil manner.

http://www.nodakoutdoors.com/forums/terms.html


----------

